# 45 shield with crimson trace LG489, need holster



## Jjones45 (Sep 25, 2019)

Just got this yesterday on sale for $329 at Rural King and I’m having a hard time locating a holster. Please and thanks for any help. If anyone is interested the sale last through the 28th.


----------



## Jjones45 (Sep 25, 2019)

Found it. This is it for anybody else interested in an all kydex holster for this gun/laser combination. https://blade-tech.com/products/ctc-ambi-klipt


----------

